# Movimentazione



## sterrenzio

Buona sera a tutti,
sto traducendo un questionario per la valutazione del sistema qualità dei fornitori.
Una delle domande è:

Esistono della procedure per la gestione della movimentazione, immagazzinamento, imballaggio e consegna dei prodotti?

Che io ho tradotto così:

Existe-t-il des procédures pour la gestion de la ..., le stockage, l'emballage e la livraison des produits?

Come vedete... vitaccia cavallina... mi manca la parolina! 
E pensare che l'ho cercata in tanti dizionari senza esito...

Grazie a tutti in anticipo!


----------



## Corsicum

Buona sera 
_Movimentazione__ = manutention_
vu ici :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do?ihmlang=fr

Existe-t-il des procédures pour la gestion de la _manutention_, le stockage, l'emballage et la livraison des produits?


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie Corsicum!
Avevo visto _manutention_ in effetti, ma mi sono detta che certamente voleva dire _manutenzione_... mai dare per scontato nulla, eh eh!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sterrenzio,

Questi falsi amici! Inventati con l'unico scopo di fare inciampare i poveri traduttori 
Manutenzione = entretien
Manutention = movimentazione.

Un caro saluto!


----------



## sterrenzio

Ahimè, è vero, come ho potuto dimenticare che _manutenzione_ si dice _entretien_?
Ah, i 40 anni...!

)


----------



## matoupaschat

Aspetta i sessanta e vedrai!!!


----------

